
Response to phone companies' "Google bandwidth" report - raju
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2008/12/response-to-phone-companies-google.html
======
raju
The original article's HN discussion here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=386468>

